# Milled Box Elder part 1



## Blue Vomit (Mar 16, 2012)

I posted some pics a while ago of a branch of box elder I cut up with some great color in it. I finally got around to taking the rest of the tree down. I took it to a shop the other day and this is what we came up with. Check it out.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Mar 24, 2012)

Just bumping this to keep it close to "Milled Box Elder part 2". I'm not sure if there is a way to link the two, maybe a mod could help with that?


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Blue
Is that wood seasoned or green ?


----------



## Blue Vomit (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Jack,
Fresh cut green. The color fades when drying but the woodworker says, or hopes, a lot of it comes back after it is sanded and sealed.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 24, 2012)

thats really kool blue, our cedar has similar markings in it but usually its very knotty


----------



## Blue Vomit (Mar 24, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> thats really kool blue, our cedar has similar markings in it but usually its very knotty



My woodshop guy has me looking for valuable stuff now, cedar is also high on the list. Funny, I used to look for high btu hickory, locust, Osage, etc. Now I'm looking for box elder and cedar!


----------



## iron (Apr 29, 2016)

did you ever end of staining these pieces?


----------



## Jazzberry (Apr 30, 2016)

Warlock looking stuff.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 2, 2016)

Blue hasn't been around for a long while so guess we'll never hear the rest of the story...


----------



## semipro (May 16, 2016)

Rorshach tests for wood burners? 
I'm not even gonna say what I see...


----------

